# MMO-Lootsysteme - Wie verteilt Ihr Beute am liebsten?



## Launethil (26. Januar 2010)

Wir stellen Euch in einem aktuellen Artikel die fünf gängigsten Loot-Systeme in MMOs vor und möchten gerne wissen, welches Euer Favorit ist. Setzt Ihr auf den Klassiker DKP und eine seiner zahlreichen Variationen, oder regiert bei Euch ein Loot Council? Und welche positiven oder negativen Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit Loot-Systemen gemacht? Stimmt ab und diskutiert.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Da fehlt noch noch eins...


[x] Hunterloot. Alles was ein Hunter tragen kann, gehört per default ihm. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei uns haben wir ne Art LootCouncil. D.h. jeder postet ne Zahl zwischen 1 und 3 und das Item das er damit ersetzen möchte.
1 = Dringendes Need
2 = Sidegrade
3 = Gear für 2nd-Skillung
Der Lootverteiler guckt dann, welchem Spieler es am meisten bringen würde (meistens anhand vom Item-Level) und derjenige kriegts dann. Dokumentiert oder sowas wirds nich.
Basiert halt auf gegenseitigem Vertrauen.
Streit gabs bisher noch keinen.


----------



## Versace83 (27. Januar 2010)

Bei uns in der Gilde läuft das so ab, dass im TS "Bedarf" angemeldet wird. Dann wird entschieden inwieweit wer sich mit dem Item verbessert und dann bekommt derjenige, dem es am meisten Nutzen bringt.
Es sei denn einer tritt von seinem "Bedarf" aus Solidarität zurück, sei es aus reine Höflichkeit oder weil er schon ein Item bekommen hat, ein anderer aber nicht. Wenn es mehreren gleich viel nützt, wird 1-100 ausgewürfelt und die höhere Zahl gewinnt.

Und Grundsätzlich gilt bei uns dass erst die Tanks und Heiler first need haben und dann die DDs ausgestattet werden.

Also eine Art Mix aus Loot Council und Need'n'Greed.


----------



## Totebone (27. Januar 2010)

Gold DKP mag anfang ganz gut klingen aber bei der 64k Gold typen aus unserer Gilde hät ich da angst um meinen Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe für meinen 10er Stamm unser altes Need & Greed (wobei jeder der ein Item bekommen hat nur weitere bekommt wenn kein anderer Need hat) etwas verfeinert:

die Notizen welche 1st und 2nd Needs ein Spieler hatte bewahre ich über die nächsten 3 IDs auf wobei nur die IDs zählen an denen der Spieler teilgenommen hat. Diese alten Items zählen dann ganz normal mit rein wenn mehrere Spieler ein item haben wollen, wobei 1st und 2nd natürlich separat betrachtet wird.

Angenehm kommt für mich als Plündermeister noch hinzu das die meisten mit den selben Lootkategorien (z.B. Platte DD) sich untereinander absprechen.

Der große Vorteil für mich ist, das ich Randoms von denen wir immer 1-2 dabei haben so ganz leicht in das System einpflegen kann indem ich wenn sie mitwürfeln sie einfach behandel als hätten sie die selbe 1st-Need Anzahl in der Vergangenheit gehabt wie der mitwürfelnde Stammi.
So finde ich leicht gute Randoms da sie eine faire Loot-Chance haben und im Stamm verteilen sich die items halbwegs gleichmässig.


----------

